# Looking into purchasing a tablet for college.



## kjb1686 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi everyone i was thinking of purchasing a tablet but the problem is i have no idea where to start.I am looking into this for college use mainly and web browsing and playing some games on it. I was looking at the nexus 7 and the new kindle fires they both look to be really great but i don't know anything about either of them. All there any sites or anything that can help me purchase one. Also my budget will be 200 to around 500 obviously the lower the better. I am not looking to buy one for a few weeks so i have time to find one that fits all my needs.  I was looking into the ipad from apple it looks really good now that said i don't know if i should get a ipad 3 or ipad 2.  At microcenter right now the 16gb ipad 2 is 359 which is really cheap however the 16gb ipad 3 is only 100 more.  I don't know much about apple so i dont know if i should just get a 16 ipad 2 or a bigger ipad 3.  Also i know there are many others out there i don't mind what os they have on them  Also i am sorry if this is in the wrong forum if its you can move it to the right one.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 8, 2012)

iPad 3. The kindle fire and Nexus 7 have terrible build quality.


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay in regards to a ipad 3 would it be worth it to get a 16gb version or just shell out another 100 and get the 32gb.  How big are the apps for the ios i heard some of them are big.  I also know i will not really have 16 or 32 more like 14 or 28 left so in regards which would be better.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 8, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> iPad 3. The kindle fire and Nexus 7 have terrible build quality.


Can you explain how?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 8, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > iPad 3. The kindle fire and Nexus 7 have terrible build quality.
> ...


Kindle fire has a dual core processor which is terrible for tablets, and the nexus 7 screen pops out because of the thermal expansion that occurs with the screws behind the screen.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 8, 2012)

there are also other tabs to look at in the android category
asus tf700, acer a700, samsung galaxy tab 2


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 8, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...


You do realise that the processor doesn't count towards the build quality... right?

The iPad has a lot more tablet based apps. The iOS Developers have embraced the iPad format a lot more than any Android devs have tried to make their apps tablet exclusive (probably because its hard to tell whether a device is a phone or a tablet without limiting tablet mode to specific devices). A lot of the time when you're running on an Android tablet you'll just end up with giant versions of the phone app where you would get a much more tablet oriented experience on the iOS app. A Nexus 7 is a lot cheaper than an iPad though.

I would definitely avoid the Kindle though. Without the Play Market it just seems too limited to me.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 8, 2012)

deleted


----------



## OneUp (Sep 8, 2012)

Engadget does periodical recomendations for tablets, giving you an overview of the qualities in each one: http://www.engadget....de-summer-2012/

The Nexus 7 is produced by Google, so it'll get the fastest updates and might be more compatible.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 8, 2012)

If you're in Yonkers or Long Island area, see if you have this near: http://microcenter.com/

$40 off ipads, even the new ipads, cheaper than any of the places I've shopped around.

edit: you do, nice! I got the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, because it supports Korean, and has a stylus that I can use and it's very nice for me, but you actually CAN tell the lack of HD when you're watching a video, like 1080p. I only watch videos 720p or below (I download/watch Korean shows that only are released in 720p and 450p, although I wouldn't even bother with 1080p anyway because of the shitty internet I have), so unless you would REALLY like to use the stylus on your tablet that works beautifully, I would rather get either the ipad or the tf700t. If you choose either, I would say it ultimately comes down to either the iOS vs Android...

edit2: Nexus 7 is great in performance and looks, runs apps well, great screen resolution and if you can deal with the small screen but if I wanted to watch a video on a 7" tablet, I would just bring my laptop. Also Nexus 7 doesn't have a MicroSD insert (borderline retarded on their part), so that was another HUGE minus for me.


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well in regards to microcenter would the deal on a ipad be online or is it only in stores.  I have nothing around me the only place that i have is a walmart and staples.  The microcenter and best buy are all about a hour drive away.  Also i might get a ipad mini but i don't know if i would want the big screen or the smaller screen on the ipad mini.  Also i might just stick with apple seeing as they have the most tablet based apps than android on their devices.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 8, 2012)

microcenter is in-store walkin only. can't buy it online, or else I would've bought it already.


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh well that sucks that idea is out the window hopefully with the ipad mini coming out there might be a price drop.  However knowing apple i find that to be highly unlikely, so i guess i am going to have to look around and find a good deal on one.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 8, 2012)

Sam's club has $10 off, that's about it. all the online stores will give you 499 price unless used. maybe try gamestop premium refurbished ipads? they're good quality and the new ipads are like 449.


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well what i just realized after i added to cart to check out the price was that with taxes it was 499 any ways, that is 30 dollars extra tax.  So it looks like i am just better paying for 499 and buying from either amazon or newegg, or any of shoprunners stores that sell them that way i wont pay for shipping and it is free 2 days with prime and shoprunner.  I am going to look around seeing as it is going to probably be the middle of October maybe earlier before i have money to get one.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2012)

newegg doesnt charge for tax for people in ny and is usually free 3 day shipping so I would buy from there if you can


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well that is what i might end up doing i love newegg to death.  As a result i have shoprunner which allows me unlimited free 2 day shipping if it allows it so that is also a plus it will get here faster. It is currently priced on newegg originally 599 which is huge but as of now it is 509.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

I just talked my girlfriend into getting an ASUS Transformer 10 inch 16gb. I hope that was a good idea.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2012)

Android tablets are generally more powerful (but some of that power is needed to drive the OS) but iPad has more tablet optimized apps (~300,000 if I'm correct).

I dunno about your country, but iPads are slightly cheaper than most Android tabs here. I'll go with the iPad + Retina. However the iPad 2 is also no slouch and delivers about the same or to some extent even better than the Retina iPad.

As for Android tabs I heard its best to avoid Kindle Fire unless you root it. One of my cousins imported a Nexus 7 and it was very zippy, however the lack of cellular for present models kinda hurt. Since its by Google (+ Asus), it will get very fast updates. So there is no doubt that Nexus 7 is the best android tab to own.


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well the ipad refurbished off of apples site is about 449 which seems to be the cheapest i can find for a 16gb ipad 3 model.  From what i read it seems that apple takes very good care with refurbished models replacing everything so it is basically brand new but someone else preowned it which really doesn't bother me so i might get that because that saves me 50.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Nexus 7 is phenomenal if you can live with no cellular, no sd expandable storage (but USB OTG can mount as storage), no rear facing camera, no haptic feedback, and an lcd screen rather than an led one.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2012)

kjb1686 said:


> Well the ipad refurbished off of apples site is about 449 which seems to be the cheapest i can find for a 16gb ipad 3 model.  From what i read it seems that apple takes very good care with refurbished models replacing everything so it is basically brand new but someone else preowned it which really doesn't bother me so i might get that because that saves me 50.


Apple refurbished stuff are really "brand new". The only difference is the box. You won't get a classy Apple one.


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been doing the same thing, but on a tight budget for my birthday. Get a good PC (You're going to want one, I found a 15.6" Dell Inspiron with 4gb of DDR3 Ram for $300 on Bestbuy) And one of These:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0075W8D7I/ref=asc_df_B0075W8D7I2186697?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=cnet-pc-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B0075W8D7I

I'm planning on getting one. They don't come with google play though, but all you have to do is root it and install a quick custom rom. I'm getting that laptop, and the 8-inch bundle (SD card, Leather case/keyboard included) for a total of about $434.


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 18, 2012)

I am thinking about getting the refurb apple ipad.  A box really isn't that big a deal if it is brand new 50 dollars off i don't care if they ship it in a cardboard box with ipad written on it.  Many people it seems are giving a lot of praise to refurbished products.  The nexus 7 is nice but it doesn't have nearly as many apps made just for tablets as apple does.  Also the 2048-by-1536 resolution on the ipad 3 is very tempting and from what i have seen and read about it looks beautiful.

Edit i already have both a laptop and a desktop the desktop being for gaming i just want something lighter and more portable to carry around then a laptop.  Right now with 2 books and two binders that is all i have in my backpack besides my laptop the thing is heavy.  Without the laptop in it the backpack is much lighter and easier to carry.


----------



## noob killer (Sep 18, 2012)

wouldnt a laptop be a better choice for school?


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 18, 2012)

Like i said i have a laptop yes but i am looking for something lighter to carry around with my books.  I was looking into a tablet because i figured it would be lighter to carry then lugging around a 5+ pound laptop.  I will do my work on my laptop but i wanted something nice to carry around if i can find a cheaper tablet that works just as well as a ipad i will buy it otherwise it seems the ipad will be the most logical choice for me.


----------



## noob killer (Sep 18, 2012)

oh sorry i just skimmed through and id have to agree with you there i have a laptop and it kinda sucks lugging it around especially in the heat.


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't get an Ipad. How soon do you need the tablet? If you wait until october, the new windows 8 tablets will be out. On the other hand, then Asus Transformer Infinity is a great choice.


----------



## noob killer (Sep 18, 2012)

i havent used one but whats wrong with ipad


----------



## kjb1686 (Sep 18, 2012)

No idea but from what i have been researching it seems a ipad with apples app store is one of the best tablets out there and has a lot of apps.  Also in regards to the tablets by windows 8 read this article and it will tell you why one is not a good choice. 

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/136368-leaked-windows-8-tablet-pricing-suggests-microsoft-may-have-already-lost-the-war-and-its-marbles. 

So if anyone else has any other input i welcome it i won't be purchasing one for another couple weeks so maybe by then i will change my mind until then thank you for the help so far.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 18, 2012)

I think many people knew windows 8 tablets were going to flop in the market


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kinda off topic, but I'm looking for a laptop... I'm looking one that's less than or equal to 300 dollars, and I want it to at least run minecraft well... 350 might be alright... but a bit more than I want to pay.


----------



## noob killer (Sep 18, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Kinda off topic, but I'm looking for a laptop... I'm looking one that's less than or equal to 300 dollars, and I want it to at least run minecraft well... 350 might be alright... but a bit more than I want to pay.


well i got my laptop for less then 300 (280 or so) at target but i think it was a sell you should try there


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 18, 2012)

I would probably go with a ASUS Eee Transformer.
It's almost perfect for a collage student.
http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Pad_Transformer_TF101/#specifications

If I ever got a tablet it would be a Transformer.


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 18, 2012)

noob killer said:


> jrk190 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda off topic, but I'm looking for a laptop... I'm looking one that's less than or equal to 300 dollars, and I want it to at least run minecraft well... 350 might be alright... but a bit more than I want to pay.
> ...


What are the specs and name of it?


----------



## noob killer (Sep 18, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> noob killer said:
> 
> 
> > jrk190 said:
> ...


NE56r13u
intel b820 (dual core 1.7ghz)
15.6 hd lcd screen
intel hd graphics
4gb ddr3 ram
320 gig harddrive
dvd multi dl drive  (whatever that means)
6cell battery
802.11b/g/n


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 18, 2012)

if you can wait till black friday there are sure to be good deals around rather then buying an out of date laptop from a terrible company
the intel hd graphics are also terrible, even the lowest end nvidia/amd igp beats the highest end intel hd chip
minecraft is fairly unoptimized so requires a bit of graphics horsepower to run it properly


----------



## noob killer (Sep 18, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> if you can wait till black friday there are sure to be good deals around rather then buying an out of date laptop from a terrible company
> the intel hd graphics are also terrible, even the lowest end nvidia/amd igp beats the highest end intel hd chip
> minecraft is fairly unoptimized so requires a bit of graphics horsepower to run it properly


might not be the best but it does the job


----------



## yusuo (Sep 18, 2012)

I dont get this whole tablet phase, surely if you got $500 dollars you could buy yourself a pretty nice notebook or laptop, rather than buying lesser specced systems just because they have a touchscreen


----------



## noob killer (Sep 18, 2012)

yusuo said:


> I dont get this whole tablet phase, surely if you got $500 dollars you could buy yourself a pretty nice notebook or laptop, rather than buying lesser specced systems just because they have a touchscreen


agreed


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 18, 2012)

noob killer said:


> jrk190 said:
> 
> 
> > noob killer said:
> ...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834215550
This is what I'm thinking about getting. Is it any good?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NZT42Y/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
This is what you're suggesting.


----------



## noob killer (Sep 19, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> noob killer said:
> 
> 
> > jrk190 said:
> ...


first off i got mine for less then both those second mine was at target in store not amazon and probably on sale (not a holiday that i recall)(i got my laptop for 274 and some change)(cheaper then ebay refurb. for new)


----------

